
Alejandro Agag Is the Elon Musk of Motorsports - fujipadam
https://focustechnica.com/index.php/2018/12/16/alejandro-agag-is-the-elon-musk-of-motorsports/
======
clouddrover
Qualifying and race highlights from race 1:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/FIAFormulaE/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/FIAFormulaE/videos)

The new Gen2 car is much better than the previous one.

